# other pets



## cupcakesleepyshadow

i was wondering if anyone had other pets, my family has like 18 lol


----------



## Gizaz

Ya we have cats, dogs, a snake, a miniature horse,and we used to have a lizerd. And I have the rats.


----------



## xxhawksxx

We have 1 barn owl, 1 european eagle owl, 2 harris hawks, 3 cats, 1 AG parrot, 1 guinea pig, 1 rabbit and 8 ferrets, then the rattie boys.


----------



## Clairebert

My family has always had cats, especially Abysinnians. 
Right now, back home, there are 2 cats. An abyssinian called Sherah Khan, and a Siamese called Chayan. 
I'm in university most of the time, and they've yet to meet my ratties so we shall see how that goes. 
The fact that Chayan is known for killing chipmunks (I know, its sad ) has me quite worried since I shall be bringing them home this christmas break. 
Anybody have advice about what you did when you have cats and rats in the same house? Pretty sure I'm gonna put my rats in my room, with a big caution sign on the door for anybody who wants to come in has to make sure a cat isn't trailing behing them haha.


----------



## Indo

xxhawksxx said:


> We have 1 barn owl, 1 european eagle owl, 2 harris hawks, 3 cats, 1 AG parrot, 1 guinea pig, 1 rabbit and 8 ferrets, then the rattie boys.


Wow, nice menagerie of animals you have there...not sure the birds of prey and the rodents would be the best of friends though!

My parents have a border collie and when I take the rats round there he gets so jealous. the rats still ride around on him though


----------



## Wimbo

Waaaaaay too many! 3 rats, 3 dogs, 5 cats, 1 cockatiel, 1 tortoise, 1 turtle, 1 gecko, a tank of fish and 11 kids! (Only 8 in the house...)


----------



## xxhawksxx

Indo said:


> xxhawksxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 1 barn owl, 1 european eagle owl, 2 harris hawks, 3 cats, 1 AG parrot, 1 guinea pig, 1 rabbit and 8 ferrets, then the rattie boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice menagerie of animals you have there...not sure the birds of prey and the rodents would be the best of friends though!
Click to expand...

The owls wouldnt bat an eyelid since we have had them from a few weeks old therefore they see themselves as humans : lol.
But the hawks would probably try to get at them! Although...


----------



## Neuroticax

An owl!? So jealous.


----------



## xxhawksxx

lol, they are nice to have but a LOT of work and the EEO especially can inflict some serious pain, usually without even meaning to.


----------



## millieandnellie

I have my two rats, two horses a dog and a cat and my family has a dog four cats and a fish, I do separate them cause I pay for them,lol and give them most love


----------



## Siwain

At the moment i have four ratties, a cat and a hamster.


----------



## mrstwinker

One big dog, 3 cats, 2 rat girls and soon a bearded dragon!


----------



## amybunny

I have:

* 1 dog.
* 2 cats.
* 3 inside bunnies.
* 11 rats.


----------



## Cate

Well, my house is first and foremost a ratty temple - i have 40 and they spread over 6 rooms, er, yes I like rats a lot :-[

I also have 2 hens, a very sweet elderly male mouse and a big cuddley german shepherd dog.


----------



## MariHxc

we've got;;

*5 dogs*; chihuahua/beagle mix "Autumn", dachshund mix (probably part terrier.. he's yappy) "Aiden", st. bernard/collie mix "Bonnie", greyhound "Whistler", and a pit bull "Ralphie"
*7 cats*; Isabella, Stretch, Fudge, Louie (a Russian Blue), Bo, L.C., and Dexter.. plus Newman who's a stray we take care of. the neighbors moved away and left him..  he'll probably end up in the house sooner or later haha. he just a little timid now
*28 rats*; (see siggy for names )
*a chinchilla*; Juliet.. i call her Joliet more than Juliet though.
*a pen tailed bettong * (smallest breed of kangaroo); G-Day
*two doe rabbits*; Licorice, a black rex, and Marla, not really sure what she is. someone on here said what she was.. but i don't remember haha. American Blue maybe?
*an African Grey parrot*; Kytoto. her 20th birthday was on the 20th and she layed her very first eggs! we now know for sure that she's a female 
*a tank of 3 kissing gouramis*.. two babies and their "nanny" 'Bolgna'. the babies don't have names yet.
*a tank of 2 oscars and a pleco*; Beef and Ham (oscars) and Pastrami (pleco).. i'm a vegetarian.. so it was just a running joke between my boy and i. every new fish got named after meat.
*a tank of a betta and some guppies*; Jeremiah.. guppies don't have names.
*a ball python*; Basket...the ball python. get it? basketball. yeahhhh.
*an iguana*; Harriet Houdini
*three red ear slider turtles*; 2 adults 'Maggie' and 'Quinn'.. named from the show Sliders, and a baby named 'Tuddle'. we tried naming him, but nothing stuck.


----------



## my_ratters

Gizaz said:


> Ya we have cats, dogs, a snake, a miniature horse,and we used to have a lizerd. And I have the rats.




wat kind of snake my sister has a corn snake and wat color can you show me piks?


----------



## FeffOx

MariHxc said:


> we've got;;
> 
> *5 dogs*; chihuahua/beagle mix "Autumn", dachshund mix (probably part terrier.. he's yappy) "Aiden", st. bernard/collie mix "Bonnie", greyhound "Whistler", and a pit bull "Ralphie"
> *7 cats*; Isabella, Stretch, Fudge, Louie (a Russian Blue), Bo, L.C., and Dexter.. plus Newman who's a stray we take care of. the neighbors moved away and left him..  he'll probably end up in the house sooner or later haha. he just a little timid now
> *28 rats*; (see siggy for names )
> *a chinchilla*; Juliet.. i call her Joliet more than Juliet though.
> *a pen tailed bettong * (smallest breed of kangaroo); G-Day
> *two doe rabbits*; Licorice, a black rex, and Marla, not really sure what she is. someone on here said what she was.. but i don't remember haha. American Blue maybe?
> *an African Grey parrot*; Kytoto. her 20th birthday was on the 20th and she layed her very first eggs! we now know for sure that she's a female
> *a tank of 3 kissing gouramis*.. two babies and their "nanny" 'Bolgna'. the babies don't have names yet.
> *a tank of 2 oscars and a pleco*; Beef and Ham (oscars) and Pastrami (pleco).. i'm a vegetarian.. so it was just a running joke between my boy and i. every new fish got named after meat.
> *a tank of a betta and some guppies*; Jeremiah.. guppies don't have names.
> *a ball python*; Basket...the ball python. get it? basketball. yeahhhh.
> *an iguana*; Harriet Houdini
> *three red ear slider turtles*; 2 adults 'Maggie' and 'Quinn'.. named from the show Sliders, and a baby named 'Tuddle'. we tried naming him, but nothing stuck.


Could you post a pic of your chihuahua/beagle mix dog please? ;D


----------



## Gats1788

and the pen tailed bettong


----------



## chasq123

I've got 
* two dogs
*six cats
*two rats
*two beta fish 

Love them all!!


----------



## Gma and Gpa P

Other pets, besides our 5 girl rats? Ok, here goes:

We have one OLD dog, 18 years old, named Paddy. He is almost blind and pretty much deaf, but he is such a sweetheart. We adopted him when we lived in Australia 15 years ago.

One HUGE fish named FishStick. He is a Texas Cichlid. I'm not real sure on his age, but he is 9 inches long without his fins. He lives alone.

2 betta fish. One male who has a white body, and red and blue fins. He is a Half-Moon, and is so pretty! The other is a female, who is such a pretty color of blue. She is very dark but the edges of her fins is a bit lighter.

One 10 gallon aquarium full of guppies, and another 5 gallon aquarium full of baby guppies. Hubby wanted to have guppies and thought the parents would eat the babies. He was wrong. Anyone live close enough to me and want some guppies? I know we could always use them to give to FishStick, but to me that seems wrong if there is nothing wrong with the fish, but we have given him deformed guppy babies.

Another 10 gallon aquarium with 7 Black Skirt Tetras and 2 Julii Cory cats.

10 gallon aquarium with 3 albino cory cats, 2 Glowlite Tetras, 3 Black Neons Tetras and 4 Red-Blue Neon Tetras.

10 gallon aquarium with 7 Convict Cichlid babies.

15 gallon hexagon aquarium with 4 Angel fish. 

30 gallon aquarium with a bunch of different fish. That one is hubby's also. He wanted a community tank, so he is still getting fish for it.

I think that is all the aquariums we have set up. We also have more aquariums that are empty, but one of these days we will be getting them set up with fish also.

Anita


----------



## foxisaslyone

We currently have 3 Ratty girls. 

eta our new ratty.


----------



## 3pidemic

My boyfriend and I have: 

+ A beagle/lab mix named Marlboro that looks like a GSD
+ A "moo cow" cat named Ragamuffin
+ Four rats: Thorazine, Barbitol, Sativa, and Dramamine

(The boy has a theme of naming all his animals after drugs, even though he doesn't use, and it's just become fun and ends up with our animals having interesting names.)

We're going to get a snake when we have the money, either a red tailed boa or a columbian boa. I've always wanted a snake and my dad's has/had ball pythons, but the boy has expierence with boas, so we're going with a boa and I've always wanted a columbian so it works out.

We are also taking care of our friends four rats: Sniffles, Mist. Blitz, and Reggie, bringing the in house rat total to eight.


----------



## Easter Bunnie

I'm new to this sit, but I have: 

2 babies well small ratties
2 Bearded Dragons (Lizerds)
and a very routy pup 3mo and 15 days 1/1/09


----------



## NatalRats

I have a zoo:
1 lab/retriver/german shep/great pyranese cross 9 month old pup Ursa
2 cats Nemo(orange and white) and Biggs(black with white spots on neck and belly)
1 Red ear slider Sassamo she is 7inches long
~30 fancy mice, all have names just too sleepy too count and name them all lol
4 natal rats and 1 day old litter
3 African clawed frogs, Pharfly, Kosa and the Lich king(kids like world of warcraft)
1 newt, Crawl Swim(5yr old named him)
1 pleco, Igor
many guppies and snails
3 rabbits Jazz, Arcee and Bumblebee
4 human kids and a husband who is crazy enough too let me have my zoo.


----------



## millieandnellie

I am making a new post because my pet number have grown  this is all together, mine and family's.

two dogs- one is mine, one is family's

five cats- one is mine, one sister's- rest are family's

five rats- mine

two horses and a mule - mine

and a fish - sister's


----------



## travis1121

we have:
1 Dog
2 Cats
2 Rats
2 Betta
1 Goldish
1 Guinea Pig
and last but not least 1 Chinchilla 
we are hoping to get our guinea pig a friend too ^_^


----------



## Snowblind

We have a lovely little bunch of girls.

The dogs
6 year old collie-mix Khris
5,5 year old miniature wire dachshund Tango
4,5 year old dobermann Veeda
1,5 year old smooth dachund Liisu

The rats
2 year and 8 month old hooded husky rex (was agouti but is light blue due to age) Kahlua
6 month old sphinx Absynthe
1,5 month old black Sierra (or White Magic Ebony as in the papers)


----------



## insomniac

Well I have:

7 Goldfish
1 German Shepard who's a year old named Apollo (Who were fighting to keep because we've been taking care of him for six months and only NOW does the owner want him back. He has no job, doesn't live in a house with a yard and treats the dog like property, not an animal.)
2 Cats, both females, one who's barely eight months and a tabby(Rayne) and another who's 18 years old and a calico (Sammy or Samantha, she was born on the fourth of July)
2 Cockatiel's a male and a female, the male is also 18 years old.
2 rats, My Delilah and Sniffles, both about six months old now


----------



## Snufflez

I have quite the menagerie as well...
I have to dogs, Daisey a 9 yr old rat terrier and my female collie named Max is just over a year and a half... a bout
I have my own two barn cats Jose and Morgan.. they will be a year in June.. both boys are sore right now.. just ogt nuetered on monday..
Then I have 9 other barns cats.. but three have homes and will be leaving.....
I have two pet cows.. one Holstein named Snoopy.. and Babmi a Browswiss cross...
I have Two rabbits.. both are nueetered Zues is a muttbunny and Gizmo is a purebred holland Lops... 
and last but not least.. my ratties... Maci is a Blue dumbo bareback and Sadie is a Hairless black mismarked hooded girl.. also dumbo...


----------



## Maple

insomniac said:


> Well I have:
> 
> 7 Goldfish
> 1 German Shepard who's a year old named Apollo (Who were fighting to keep because we've been taking care of him for six months and only NOW does the owner want him back. He has no job, doesn't live in a house with a yard and treats the dog like property, not an animal.)
> 2 Cats, both females, one who's barely eight months and a tabby(Rayne) and another who's 18 years old and a calico (Sammy or Samantha, she was born on the fourth of July)
> 2 Cockatiel's a male and a female, the male is also 18 years old.
> 2 rats, My Delilah and Sniffles, both about six months old now


hopefully you do not give the guy the dog back..


----------



## Corpseflower

One dog: Chihuahua named Pocket [he has a white patch on his back that looks like a back pocket ], just a few months over a year old
Two cats: Sox, three years old. Toby, four years old.
Two Ducks: Pekin ducks [I can't tell them apart most days] named Meep and Pea, four months old approx.
One Hamster: Russian Dwarf named Poco, about a year old.
Three Rats: Larry the black hooded, Casper the cream hooded, and Jupiter the blue dumbo

Nine in total.


----------



## Maple

well we currently have-
2 dogs-Abbi (a big lab mixed with a newfoundland...shes huge!!) + Bogie (a shitzu mixed with a pikapoo so we call him a shitpoo LOL!!)
2 cats-mango + panda (panda looks like a panda and mango looks like a big fat mango!)
and of course my rats!!- Maple Clover and Elvis! (but i'm about to get another boy rat!!)


----------



## cheyenneobvious

* 1 russian dwarf hamster 
* 1 shitzu 
* 2 ratties, 1 more coming to live with us tonight


----------



## MissHinasaki

I've tried to figure it up and I've had over 70 pets while growing up (dispersed between 3 separate households). We've had cats, dogs, rabbits, hamsters, mice, ferrets, parrots, snakes, scorpions, birds, fish, guinea pigs, gerbils, chameleons, salamanders, turtles, and probably several other things I've forgotten over the years.

I currently own a Pomeranian/poodle/shih tzu mix named Nallie who just turned 10 and 3 mice: Phoebe(PEW), Clover (black with brownish belly), and Butterscotch (the brown and tannish colored one who's name changes every week). They more commonly go by White Mousey, Black Mousey, and Brown Mousey.





































This is Nallie. When she has long hair she is fairly reminiscent of a muppet and when she has short hair she looks like a shaved Pomeranian.



















Also, this is my dad's dog, Puppy. She was originally named Toast but everyone just called her Puppy. She's a 5 year old Dachshund with a drinking problem (she has been known to steal people's drink if they leave their glass unattended).


----------



## Stace87

MissHinasaki said:


> 3 mice: Phoebe(PEW), Clover (black with brownish belly), and Butterscotch (the brown and tannish colored one who's name changes every week). They more commonly go by White Mousey, Black Mousey, and Brown Mousey.


What cage do your mice have? Is that it in the photo? I can't work it out lol.


----------



## MissHinasaki

I had the Habitrail Ovo for awhile (got it on clearance) but the ventilation was horrendous so I bought them the Super Pet CritterTrail Discovery Deluxe Habitat and I absolutely love it! It's so big (especially for mice) and its half cage, half plastic so the ventilation is great and it's really easy to clean. I'd really recommend it. The Ovo stuff can attach to it too so I kept a few of the better ventilated rooms. I also have about $30 worth of tubes that they absolutely love (I keep them ground level or slanted so they can climb them easier). I have to clean them out every other day though. Phoebe likes to make this hard by decorating the tubes with bedding.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3135687

And this is the _only_ good room for the Ovo: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753615


----------



## APBT Kisses

Belle & Zeke:








Lucy:








Alvin:








Sookie:


----------



## MissHinasaki

Your hedgehogs are so adorable!

I've thought about getting one but the only one I've ever met slept the entire day!


----------



## Corpseflower

I've never seen a pet hedgehog in person.  But they look so darn cute!


----------



## MissHinasaki

Is Sookie an albino or just a lighter colored hedgehog? S/he looks like s/he has black eyes.


----------



## Sw0rd Raver

yep. three rats, a silver tabby, a **** named Sether (who lives in my dogs old doghouse), a blue jay (rescued and freed but still comes home), a mouse, and a several generations of lizards that got loose when i was little and have bred in my house. 

formally owned; a dog (RIP Vesta), a Rough Green (rescued adn released), a Desert King Snake (rescued and released), a spearow (hatched, raised, released. hangs around and has a nest in the bird house outside), orange tabby (RIP Oliver), 20 Texas Spiny Lizards + 35 babies (all babies survived and live in my yard along with adults save for three; Tigora (old age), Kezia (old age), Arhok (died of injury)

yeah, i'm an animal lover and even care for the ones i find. all have servived with small exceptions of either my being too late, unable to help, or not having special qualifications.


----------



## noMoreFaith

someone said they have owls...do you mean you actually bought them or just leave them food etc?
and i have to say the hedgehogs are awesome..i think i'll buy one some day...

anyway i have 1 cat, Gizmo (what an unusual name : ) and a 10-year-old dog...and of course my two rats.


Gizmo:










He's about 3 years old and he has no voice...because he was found abandoned in the rain and my guess is that he caught a cold or cried too much resulting in losing his voice...any suggestions??

pets i want to own:
*~ravens
~hedgehogs
~python/anaconda
~praying mantis
~gambian rat
~possums*


----------



## RatfanaticLady29

The person with the owls and falcons is probably into falconry. I'm pretty sure you have to have a license and a certain number of years "training" to get specific birds. Also with the hobby/profession most people let their birds hunt for themselves for most of their food. My boyfriend wants to get into falconry someday, but it'll be a long time before that happens. I'd recommend reading a little about falconry if you haven't. It's pretty cool. I'd also like to say I LOVE barn owls. By far my favorite.

Now, as far as what I have:
8 rats: 6 girls (Oni, Ariana, Korah, Nya, Neela, Gwyn) and 2 boys (currently unnamed) 
2 male cats: Lucifer (Lou) is a white DSH. He is deaf. Milo is a tan tabby.
4 dogs: Lady is a 4 year old Pit Bull, Tonka is a 15 month old German Shepherd mix, Rusty is a 2 year old miniature Dachshund, and Keona is a 6 month old American Bulldog mix
Northern Blue tongue skink (Baby)
male Bearded dragon (Spartey)
male Mali Uromastyx lizard (Rufus)
male Western hognose snake (Chubby)
male Colombian red tail boa (Sid)
12 corn snakes


----------



## Kiko

I have 

*6 Cats* Pebbles, Stumpy, Tony, Gianni, Jack, Jill.

*A Ball Python* Named Anastazia

*2 Indoor rabbits* Berlin and Sydney

*11 rats* Muffin, Burke, Eric, Godrick, Bill, Peaches, Ivy, Bono, Pigeon, Curly, Stinky, and Teddy.

*My BF and I also own together several pets*

*2 Long tailed lizards* Golgi and Uranium

*1 Anole* Ribosome

*Green Tree frog* Bonesaw

*Syrian Hamster* Grizzly

*2 Mice* Andrew and Chester

*1 Cat* Kitty (i know how original lol)
*1 Bearded Dragon* Sonic

In the past I have owned over 8 Guinea Pigs, a Parakeet, many many fish, Hermit crabs, more rats, and hamsters, more cats, 2 dogs, and a hedgehog.

In the Future I hope to own another hedgehog, and my First Bearded Dragon, and a Boa. And someday I REALLLLLY want my own dog.


----------



## leesha

We have ... 

3 female mice: Cheddar, Cocoa, & Dustbunny
2 male rats and 5 females: Gingerale, Jude, Noelle, Nibbler, Nina, Nadja, & Nemo
1 male RES turtle: Jojo 
1 female (I think) Three-Toed Box Turtle: Linnie 
1 male and 1 unsexed Crested Geckos: Bazil & Beatle
2 unsexed Corn Snakes: Russ & Dex 
2 unsexed Budgies: Fletcher & Pearla
1 male and 1 female Fire Belly Toads: Ignatius & Patience 
1 male and 1 female Betta fish: Scully & Rosemarie. 

Cheddar









Cocoa









Dustbunny:









Jojo:









Linnie:









Bazil:









Beatle:









Russ:









Dex: 









Pearla & Fletcher 









Ignatius: 









Patience:


----------



## RatfanaticLady29

Kiko said:


> In the Future I hope to own another hedgehog, and my First Bearded Dragon, and a Boa Python.


Bearded dragons are awesome. My current boy will be my last though. They don't live long enough for my liking. I already have to deal with the short lived rats.

Also, there is no such thing as a boa python. boas and pythons are different species.


----------



## Kiko

Meant Just a regular Boa, always get confused. I have a Python already, and would like a Red Tailed boa someday.
Just acquired 2 girl mice as well  Chester and Andrew (Boys names for girl mousies heh)
And I plan on rescuing several gerbils, hamsters and rats from a neglectful situation and finding them homes after I tame them and get them healthy.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29

Cool. I can only handle ferrets and rats when it comes to small furry animals that need cages. Gerbils and hamsters are not social enough for me. 

I had ball pythons for a few years, but just sold my last one a month ago. I'm going to be breeding corn snakes eventually, so I needed the room. Here's a picture I took of my RTB today. His name is Sid and was born in 2006








That's a 50 gallon tank. And yes, he can still fit in the cave. I switched him to a large cat litter pan with a hole cut in it so he had more room, but he kept roaming his tank and stopped eating. When I put the snug cave back in he was fine.








I would have taken him out and gotten size reference pictures, but he was trying to eat my puppy through the glass, so I figured he was kinda grouchy. It was feeding day today. Most of the time he's a big puppy himself. lol


----------



## Kiko

Oh he is awesome 
And they can be kept in a 40 gallon terrarium?
My BF got me a Bearded Dragon, with a 20 gallon tank until she is upgraded once she is older.
We went to the breeder and picked her out. I think the breeder said she was a Tiger? He had lots of white ones. but i liked her better
I keep all my reptiles, at my BFs apartment. I would love them here but I am set with the rats and bunnies in my room. And he loves the animals with him


----------



## hshelton

Current:
Dog-English Setter mix-Lillian, soon to get her a DNA test to find out what else she is
Cat-Grey and White Short Hair/Siamese mix-Beatrice
Rats-Tilly, Percie and Piper
Fish-Betta, Maurice

Past:
Dogs-Sheba, husky/malamute mix and Bradley, a westie, my mom is a dog groomer and one of her clients had a stroke so we had the unfortunate pleasure of owning him, he was PTS after killing our other animals and biting all of us numerous times. Sarah, beagle, she moved with in with my grandparents and was just put down due to having cancer in her pancreas
Cats-Pearl, Long haired white kitty
Ferrets-Sid and Soik (pronounced so-ick)
Bunny-Hasenpfeffer (my mom named her lol) Commonly known as fefa
Many bettas and goldfish
Rats-Claudia Lousie and Adelaide
Pigeon-Dale
Hamsters-Tripod, Cheddar, Snowball, Pebbles and BamBam
Guinea Pig-Long haired and tri colored-Cornelia
Green Tree Frogs-Dexter and Oliver-had more but cant remember the names
Hermit Crabs- at least 5
Peking ducks-Electric, Daisy, Daffy, Toodles, Itchy and Scratchy (daffy and toodles were the ones killed by dog above at only 5 days old on easter morning)
I think thats about it but I'm sure theres been more lol


----------



## leesha

Figured I would update my list since we've gotten a few new pets and our betta died.  ... 

We now have ... 

5 female rats and 2 male rats (Noelle, Nibbler, Nina, Nadja, Nemo, Gingerale, & Jude)
3 female mice (Cheddar, Dustbunny, Cocoa) 
1 male RES turtle (Jojo) 
1 unsexed three-toed box turtle (Linnie) 
2 unsexed budgies (Fletcher & Pearla) 
2 unsexed corn snakes (Russ & Dex) 
2 unsexed cranwell's horned frog (Zeppelin & Io) 
1 male and 1 female fire belly toad (Ignatius & Patience) 
3 male, 1 female, and 1 unsexed crested geckos (Bazil, Pepper, Graham, Laila, & Beatle) 

I stay busy.


----------



## PandaBee

I don't have any ratties (Just rented a new place and landlady is like YOU CAN'T HAVE RATS!!!  ) but since I'm a member here and I have pets, I'll post. 

Between my parents, sister and I, we own

6 dogs: four English Springer Spaniels, Dolly, Hunter, Gunner and Sadie. two corgis, Max and Madoc.
1 cat: Charlie. We'd have more cats, but Charlie hates them and tried to eat the last kitten we brought home.
5 horses: three thoroughbred mares, Wind, May and Wakatane. one appaloosa stud, Chief. one tennessee walker gelding, Sailor.
2 frogs: african clawed frogs, bought for me as a concilliatory gift after my mom killed my betta jack. They are named Freddie and Mike, after the famous slashers.
2 gerbils: Vegas and Rooney, my babies!
1 hamster: robo dwarf Rocket! there were two, but I gave Chibi to a friend. He escaped and is living under her furniture.
Several goldfish. many live in our stock tanks. the rest were bought as feeders for the frogs, but got too big before the frogs could get around to them.
1 betta: Sweeney Todd. I name all my betta after Tim Burton characters. 

I had four goats, but we sold them in january. I was relocating to california for a few months, my dad was working in africa, my mom had just had knee surgery and my sister didn't have the time to give them the appropriate care they needed.

We've also previously owned a great dane, Pagan, a springer, Chief (the horse was gotten after chief died and his name is warchief nargis and we just can't call him nargie.) several goldifish and guppies, a few betta, a barncat, ruby, two turtles Flash and Lightning, and two guinea pigs, Butch Cassidy and Cinammon.


----------



## lml8787

Here are my other pets....

jayla









Jayden









Skye (Italian Greyhound)









Roxie (Pit bull mix)









Raven (Doberman Pinscher)









Cash (Standard Poodle Puppy)









Kayne (Bearded Dragon)


















Diamond (Dachshund)









Monkey (American Hairless Terrier)


















Baxter (Yorkie)










and I also have a 2 other cats named Piglet and Kole, and a tricolor jack russel terrier named Armani.


----------



## noMoreFaith

^wow that's a lot of dogs 

skye is a very beautiful one! 

i love greyhounds


----------



## lml8787

yeah, i guess you could say i'm a bit of an animal hoarder lol. once you get in the routine of it though, it really doesn't seem like that many...one or two is just as easy as taking care of a bunch i think...just a bit more expensive haha!


----------



## leesha

Our numbers have dropped a little since we're having to get rid of a few animals because we'll be moving to an apartment soon ... 

5 female rats and 2 male rats (Noelle, Nibbler, Nina, Nadja, Nemo, Gingerale, & Jude)
3 female mice (Cheddar, Dustbunny, & Cocoa)
2 unsexed corn snakes (Russ & Dex)
1 female and 1 unsexed cranwell's horned frog (Zeppelin & Io)
1 male and 1 female fire belly toad (Ignatius & Patience)
5 male, 2 female, and 1 unsexed crested geckos (Bazil, Pepper, Beatle, Graham, Jeremy, Laila, Zoe, & Tobyn)
1 unsexed gargoyle gecko (Starr)

We're finding new homes for ... 
1 male RES turtle (Jojo)
1 female three-toed box turtle (Linnie)
2 female budgies (Fletcher & Pearla)


----------



## Brian

lol, wow some of you have a TON of pets, i wish i was allowed that many..
Present:
1 dog(5 month old shepherd/rotty mix names duke)
2 gerbils(Ginger and Chica)
2 brand new ratties(6 weeks old Dogen and Melvin)
2 cats(12 years old, names rocky and diesel is 3 years old)
Past:
had a pigeon that was injured(krangle)
2 dogs(axel and zeus, german shepherd and doberman)
1 cat(spike)
2 golden skinks(no names)
1 Crow that was injured(name was blacky)
and other lizards/snakes/salamanders i had found


----------

